
Sundar Pichai Says Google Doesn't Plan to Go Entirely Remote - tech-historian
https://www.wired.com/story/sundar-pichai-google-not-entirely-remote/
======
dmode
Huge opportunity to differentiate yourself as an employer. There is a vast
swath of talent, as evidenced in the multiple WFH threads, that vastly prefers
WFO. I would absolutely love to work in a place where my entire team is co-
located.

~~~
iaw
In my experience it comes down to personal preference. However, trying to work
remotely on a team that is otherwise colocated is virtually impossible so it
does seem like a team either needs to be all or neither.

------
d3ntb3ev1l
Shocking.

